# Proel TSI Combines E-Laser With Singlehead Embroidery Machine



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The latest in embroidery laser technology is now available in the new Proel TSI E-Laser 1200 series, a combination singlehead laser and embroidery machine with the power and capabilities of a LaserBridge to integrate the process of cutting and embroidery in one seamless operation. 

Harness a higher level of power than previously available in the market to do multilayers of embroidery appliqué as well as the cutting of natural, dense, and synthetic fabrics. This series, which comes in 30 and 50 watts, offers the highest power levels in its class allowing users to cut materials such as canvas, suede, and synthetic leather. Compared to single-head lasers that offer only 10 watts, there is a significant difference in the machine’s capabilities. 

One of the greatest advantages of the new E-Laser 1200 series is its capability to do headwear. The integration of the laser with the embroidery machine has resulted in much closer tolerances than possible with a singlehead laser that is attached to an existing embroidery machine. The laser is now located in exactly the same place as a needle. 

The new E-Laser 1200 also is safer due to a shield that is part of the embroidery head’s design. The embroidery machine has 12 needles and can sew up to a speed of 1,200 stitches per minute. The sewing/cutting field is 400 mm high by 520 mm wide. It is controlled by software that using 1mm digitized outlines. 

For more information, contact BITO at 866-BITO-USA (866-248-6872); e-mail: [email protected] or visit the Web site at Home Page BITO. Check out the E-Laser in action on Youtube at E Laser by Proel - Breakthrough in pricing is under $25K* - YouTube

For more information, contact BITO at 866-BITO-USA (866-248-6872); e-mail: [email protected] or visit the Web site at Home Page BITO. Check out the E-Laser in action on Youtube at E Laser by Proel - Breakthrough in pricing is under $25K* - YouTube.


----------

